# New Shop



## dave enrico (Jan 23, 2016)

ive been kicking around the idea of putting up a new shop beside my house,ave looked at the steel buildings and from and economic stand point i think this is the way ill go,i want to insulate the walld then drywall and good ideas,    dave


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 24, 2016)

Metal is the way! The slab will be the most expensive part. Check with your local metal building supplier and see what they offer. I know Muller® has prefabed bolt together building kits that come with everything for construction, plus blueprints for slab work, and an engineers stamp for bulding codes. 
If you can follow instructions, and have access to a tractor with a bucket, they arent that hard to erect, providing you dont mind 
d.i.y.
I price checked about 2 years ago and a 30'x30' was bumping $10,000.
You could have one built turn key, but prices then for a slab and a 30x40 shell (no insulation or interior work) was hovering in the $28,000 neiborhood.
Being that I had a job building metal buildings for a while, I opted to weld my own together on an existing carport slab that is on my property.
Its 20'x18' with a 9' celing height. I figured a smaller area would be ezier to heat and cool.
With the frame, skin and insulation I am at the $4000 mark, but I also opted for cheaper galvalume (silver) r-panel over colered.
I also requested "seconds" wich are new pieces that have factory defects. My particular batch of seconds was  .003" shy of proper minimum thickness. This merited me an almost 50¢ discount per linier foot!
I also got a deal on isulation rolls that were taken out of a building that was being torn down.
Hope this helps.


Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## dave enrico (Jan 24, 2016)

thaks this does help,ive been trying to figure roof height and so on,im trying for a 24 by 32 building,im thinking 9 foot ceiling,i restore antique cars and motorcycles so i want to lay everything out just right,i have a fair amount of equiptment and tools, i want to try and organize it so i can use every square foot possible,im getting older and cant afford to be falling over things,i figure i can put my compressor out side under roof to save room,i was thinking about putting some square tubing in the floor to slide my polisher , tube bender etc to save room just hang it on the wall when not in use,   thanks everyone     dave


----------



## dlane (Jan 24, 2016)

I wouldn't get one of those accordion looking ones, Ben there done that !.
But there better than no shop.


----------



## Deerslayer (Jan 24, 2016)

dave enrico said:


> thaks this does help,ive been trying to figure roof height and so on,im trying for a 24 by 32 building,im thinking 9 foot ceiling,i restore antique cars and motorcycles so i want to lay everything out just right,i have a fair amount of equiptment and tools, i want to try and organize it so i can use every square foot possible,im getting older and cant afford to be falling over things,i figure i can put my compressor out side under roof to save room,i was thinking about putting some square tubing in the floor to slide my polisher , tube bender etc to save room just hang it on the wall when not in use,   thanks everyone     dave



I would make it more than 24' deep. I have had two garages only 24' deep and it sucks! By the time you put a car in it there's little to no room in front or behind it.  If you can afford to go 30 or 32 deep and 32 wide you will be glad you did. Are you planning on a lift? If do you need more height.


----------



## Karl_T (Jan 24, 2016)

My two cents. Put hydronic heating tubing in the concrete when you pour. Even if you don't plan to heat it now. Then its there.

I see you work on cars. When you get old, like me, you can't stand to lay, kneel, sit, etc. on a cold floor. My friend Arther kills me if I even try.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 24, 2016)

Well as long as were spending his money. I'd consider 2x6-16" o.c. wood frame-up, 12'or taller ceilings for that lift you will eventually want. Might be a little more up front maybe, maybe not, but will save you much more over time. Better R-value, tighter, stronger building, no heat transfer/moisture issues from steel framing, easier to add lofts, shelf perimeter storage, easier to install doors, windows, sheet rock, etc., etc.. Which ever way you go enjoy. Mike


----------



## Deerslayer (Jan 24, 2016)

What is your budget Dave?
Are you doing the work or having a contractor do it?


----------



## dave enrico (Jan 25, 2016)

i havent got that far yet,still in the planing stages,no lift i know ill probably regret it but for now i just want to get everything down on paper so i have a plan,24 feet is about as wide as they will let me go,the 32 length is about it,i will probaly request some help from friends and erect it myself,i live in so calif so i dont think heat will be that necessary,
im just trying to figure out how to get as much as possible out of the space i will have,im 65 now so this will probably be my last home and shop,hopefully i can get everyting done in the next 25 years and not leave a mess when i leave this world,     dave


----------



## toolman147 (Jan 26, 2016)

I totally agree on the higher ceiling...I have a 26x32 block garage/shop that had 9' ceiling height.  Ended up getting a 4-post car lift (Back Yard Buddy) 15 years later and had to raise the roof 3' for the lift.  Hind Sight...always 20-20.
take your time and ask questions and plan for anything you might want later...(I could have had the higher ceiling height when I built it for a fraction of the cost to do it later)
Good Luck!!


----------

